# Perdido Pass



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Saturday night at Perdido Pass under the bridge was smoking when the sun dropped out the ski. The BLUES came in and they ate every thing moving in the water. :yes: Skip Jacks was first in before the sun went down, then the Blues and Reds came in. It was a short night for me. The wife was in the Truck and she was ready to go home to cook Sunday dinner so after my 4 blues and 1 slotted red I was out of there, but I retured yesterday and one of the guys and his wife that was there Saturday night was there again Sunday I ask did you spend the night she said laughed and said no, we just got back about 30 minutes before we pull up, She said all night it was a BLUE STORM! she lost count after about 10 blues. :thumbup: We stayed for a minute on Sunday at 7:00 pm I had to leave again Grandson bed time is at 7:30 pm so Next Saturday the Wife and I are planning on staying later and hopefully we will enjoy the Blue storm. :yes: Sorry no pictures I was under pressure, from the wife so I forgot to take them  :yes:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Always makes for a fun night and a messy boat!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Always makes for a fun night and a messy boat!


Chris do you live in Pensacola? I have been following your post, and I would love to build a friendship with you, Your knowledge of fishing amazes me :notworthy: just to have you as a friend I could call and talk "fishing" would be awesome! :yes:

You are correct and it is messy with them but the fight is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I live in Gulf Shores/Foley area. I work in Orange Beach and fish from Ft Morgan to Perdido Key mostlt


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I live in Gulf Shores/Foley area. I work in Orange Beach and fish from Ft Morgan to Perdido Key mostlt


I seen where you told another angler to come check out your store. The Wife and I hang out at The hangout in Orange beach, and we are looking to going out and fishing from Fort Morgan, maybe we can hookup for an outing and some knowledge, I never fished Fort Morgan but have heard a lot of great stories


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Lexcore said:


> I seen where you told another angler to come check out your store. The Wife and I hang out at The hangout in Orange beach, and we are looking to going out and fishing from Fort Morgan, maybe we can hookup for an outing and some knowledge, I never fished Fort Morgan but have heard a lot of great stories


This weekend we will be out of town, but when I come back I would love to visit SAMS :yes:


----------

